# what to do around Chicago Union Station



## Mossmellow (May 30, 2015)

If my train is on time, I will have a 4 hour layover in Chicago. Hoping to get out and stretch my legs a bit. Do they have a baggage check available there so I can explore without lugging around our stuff? is there a park or anything nearby to let the kids run and expel some energy?

Any ideas would be helpful. THANKS!


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 30, 2015)

You didn't say if you were in Coach or a Sleeper?

If in a Sleeper you can use the Metro Lounge which has a free luggage check room by the check in desk inside the entrance doors ( the friendly attendant appreciates tips).

If in Coach , there are lockers ( not recommended) but you can also day check your luggage in the luggage room for standard Amtrak charge of $4 per day per bag! You will need an ID and the luggage tags issued to claim your bags!

If you are unfamiliar with Union Station ( its a long walk on crowded platforms and can be hectic) its a good idea to use a Red Cap to go to/ from the Station. They'll take you and your luggage on a Cart to the Station and to your car upon boarding! Again, tips are appreciated!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 30, 2015)

You're going in coach, correct? I don't know what you can do with your luggage as I've always arrived or departed as a sleeper car passenger and used the Metropolitan Lounge to store my luggage. I believe there may be lockers, but someone else will need to chime in on that.

The Willis (Sears) Tower is just across the river from the station - about 1-1/2 blocks. It's not cheap, but the SkyDeck near the top is neat.

If it's not being used for an event, the kids could run off energy in the Great Hall at the station. It's just past the ticket counters. And there's a food court upstairs.

Re: Jim's post above - he means TIPS are appreciated for the Red Caps (there's no fee to use the Red Caps).


----------



## Mossmellow (May 30, 2015)

Yes, I will be coming in coach. The bag check seems reasonable so I don't have to lug around stuff. I would greatly appreciate the use of a red cap. Is there a standard for tipping? If someone is willing to help me and my 2 kids, I will be grateful and tip more. 

Excellent suggestions, thank you.


----------



## the_traveler (May 30, 2015)

Tipping is up to each individual, but for a "standard" I would go at least $2 a bag or $5 total.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 30, 2015)

The Great Hall in Union Station is a great place for kids to run off some steam, especially if it is poor weather outside. There are no parks anywhere close, but you could come out and walk around the blocks near Union Station, look down at the Chicago River that runs next to Union Station. Just watch your time if you go to the Willis Tower (Formerly Sears Tower) since weekends there can be a long line and especially on a good viewing day. Chicago is a great city with tons to do, but nothing really close enough for a few hours between trains. The Food Court has a selection of eating places from McDonalds, BBQ, Corner Bakery (actually a deli with very good sandwiches), and many others. The Food court is on the Mezzanine level between the station level and street level. There are escalators to this level on the sides, the escalator in the center goes to street level.


----------



## Engine58 (May 30, 2015)

Blue and Lonestar both had great ideas, and you will be limited depending on the weather. Going out and looking at the river is neat, especially if its nice, there will be boats going back and forth. Be very cautious in attempting the Skydeck at Sears Tower(it is and always will be the Sears Tower) even on weekdays, it could be 2-3 hours before actually getting up there. I don't know how much your kids enjoy walking, but if you feel up to it, take Jackson Blvd east about 1 mile(maybe a bit more) and you can go to Millennium Park. There are some neat things to see and it gives you a neat perspective of the Cliff of Buildings along S. Michigan Ave.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 30, 2015)

Enjoy the architecture of the various buildings only a few blocks from the station south of Adams and Jackson. If you catch Bus 151 at the Canal Street side of Union Station, you can get a nice bus ride over to Michigan Avenue. Walk along the street for several blocks and past the windows of some really neat classic stores. A quick trip to the Water Tower and the museum across the street. Hop back on the bus to return you to Union Station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 30, 2015)

You may also want to consider a River boat tour, they load right beside Union Station on the Chicago River.

Second fun thing to consider is the Double Deck Bus Tours which load right in front of the Sears Tower!

My Granddaughter loved both of these along with visiting the Sears Tower which is sort of pricey but a bucket list thing! You can buy skip the line tickets but they cost even more!

As for eating upstairs in the Food Court, Gold Coast Dogs has really tasty brats and dogs but probably most kids would go for Mickey D's! Plenty of places to eat all over town!

There is a Walgreen's and a CVS just across the river from Union Station if you need to refresh your trip supplies!


----------



## willem (May 30, 2015)

> I believe there may be lockers, but someone else will need to chime in on that.


When I was in Chicago for Train Day, I met a fellow who had stored luggage in a locker. If I recall correctly, it was $4 for the locker and it used a fingerprint scanner rather than a key or combination.


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (May 31, 2015)

Are you there through lunch? Anyone working in CUS can tell you how to get to Beggars Pizza on Clinton St thru the Great Hall. It's the real-deal Chicago deep-dish and one slice will keep you happy all afternoon. We'll route thru there at every chance just for that pizza


----------



## willem (May 31, 2015)

If we are looking for a meal while transferring in Chicago, we often walk about five blocks west to Greektown. Greek Islands restaurant is consistently good; Parthenon is hit-or-miss and slightly cheaper.


----------



## Neens9_3/4 (Jun 1, 2015)

My daughter and I had a layover there about a couple months ago and we walked out to millennium park where the bean is. It didn't take us that long to walk there and she loved just being able to run around and seeing the bean.


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't miss seeing the Great Hall and its stairways in the station! (not sure about letting kids run around in it, though) My friend and I had a longer layover, and we enjoyed one of the city bus tours. We had planned to go to the top of the Willis Tower, but there was an almost 2-hour wait and we didn't want to wait that long We also did a little walking and found a couple of geocaches. A river tour would be nice if there is enough time. Just don't be late for your train! 

I second the suggestion to use the red caps. Enjoy!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 2, 2015)

I know both the left and right stairs from the hall and the Great Hall have been the location of several movies (i.e. Untouchables, Man of Steel). I always plan to be back at the station one hour before departure so I have a buffer for the unexpected. Also, have a map if you do not know the city streets so you know which way you are walking especially if time became tight.


----------



## NorthShore (Jun 11, 2015)

While it isn't near Union Station, I might suggest hopping on the 151 bus, taking it to Lincoln Park Zoo, spending about an hour or so (it's free and small enough that you'll see a lot), then getting back on the bus to Union Station.... assuming you have enough time. Four hours certainly should be enough.


----------



## Chucktin (Jun 12, 2015)

Chicago, _my_ home town! Jeez you guys are making me miss it


----------



## Pooh2 (Jun 22, 2015)

DennisInGeorgia said:


> Are you there through lunch? Anyone working in CUS can tell you how to get to Beggars Pizza on Clinton St thru the Great Hall. It's the real-deal Chicago deep-dish and one slice will keep you happy all afternoon. We'll route thru there at every chance just for that pizza


Thanks for the tip!

We enjoyed a slice at Beggars on Friday during our layover. I think that slice is still sitting in my tummy!

Next time, I will try a slice of cheese rather than "special slice of the day!"

Quick easy stop, just outside the station.


----------



## BoulderCO (Jun 22, 2015)

I posted this information a few days ago, but it was deleted in the unexplained server purge. So I will try one more time:

Someone had mentioned Millennium Park an a destination, and I wholeheartedly agree. But now, right next to Millennium Park is a new park - opened just a couple weeks ago - called Maggie Daley Park. This one is awesome - especially for kids - but is a must-see for all ages. All kind of adventures such as climbing walls, swinging suspension bridges and a skating RIBBON. Google it - their website has lots of photos and descriptions. Completely free.


----------

